# Fresh vs. Frozen Sea Scallops



## merstar (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm planning to buy the fresh tomorrow - both are on sale, but was wondering if there's a big difference in taste and texture between the two. I'm going to pan sear them after coating them in a spice/flour mixture.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd be interested, too. I can only buy frozen by me. Anything in the counter has been previously frozen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 19, 2011)

I can only get frozen, it's been so long since I had fresh, that I don't remember the differences, if there are any.


----------



## Claire (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't see where you are, but where I live (northwestern IL), anything "fresh" would actually be thawed, no matter what they say.  If I'm going to buy something previously frozen, I'd much rather buy them frozen if I can get individually quick frozen (IQF) (some scallops come to the store in a large frozen block, more than most of us could possibly use).  The fact is that the ones I can buy locally are so good, no one can tell the difference -- probably because they're never going to taste them side-by-side.  I'm happy with them.  The nearest large airport is a 3 hour drive away, trust me, what is being sold is thawed, not fresh.  Not like clams, oysters and lobsters, which I can sometimes buy or special order live.


----------



## merstar (Jan 19, 2011)

Claire said:


> I don't see where you are, but where I live (northwestern IL), anything "fresh" would actually be thawed, no matter what they say.  If I'm going to buy something previously frozen, I'd much rather buy them frozen if I can get individually quick frozen (IQF) (some scallops come to the store in a large frozen block, more than most of us could possibly use).  The fact is that the ones I can buy locally are so good, no one can tell the difference -- probably because they're never going to taste them side-by-side.  I'm happy with them.  The nearest large airport is a 3 hour drive away, trust me, what is being sold is thawed, not fresh.  Not like clams, oysters and lobsters, which I can sometimes buy or special order live.



I'm in NC, and the fresh scallops are from Maine. So, I should assume the "fresh" are most likely frozen than thawed? So why do they sell both "frozen" and "fresh" if it's the same thing? What a drag.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 19, 2011)

That's what I would assume, merstar.

I think there are two reasons.
1, so someone using them that night or the next day doesn't have to take the time to thaw them themself. Which is nothing for seafood... cold running water and a bowl and they are thawed in less than 30 minutes. But maybe they only want to buy five scallops instead of a 2 lb bag.
And 2, because someone walking by the counter will look in and say, gee, I could go for some scallops. In which case they might then walk over to the frozen seafood section and buy a bag. The seafood counter looks much nicer with seafood in it


----------



## Kur (Jan 19, 2011)

I dumped a bag of frozen scallops with sauce from Trader Joes the other day into the oven and they definitely were not as good as fresh scallops - tiny, dense, but still not bad, because they were hiding in the yummy sauce and took absolutely no effort on my part, hehe...

Here's a link about this you might be interested in reading: The Great Scallop Debate


----------



## merstar (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for all your responses. I just realized I wasn't totally clear about what they're selling at the store: 
They have sea scallops that come into the store already frozen, (don't know where they're from, but they're from the U.S.), which they display thawed (maybe they have more in the back that are still frozen?)
and they have sea scallops from Maine that they claim are fresh, and they sell for much more, although the sale price makes them only $2.00 more per lb than the "prefrozen."


----------



## babetoo (Jan 19, 2011)

the last time i bought scallops, they were frozen then thawed. they tasted just awful. been about a year since i bought any. i love em but really want them to taste like scallops. same with all the cooked shrimp in the markets today. would like some small ones cooked for salad. almost always over cooked and to salty. they don't really sell many that aren't cooked. the last ones i bought raw, tasted fishy. wish they could get it together. i don't want to pay an arm and a leg for them either.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 19, 2011)

merstar said:


> I'm in NC, and the fresh scallops are from Maine. So, I should assume the "fresh" are most likely frozen than thawed? So why do they sell both "frozen" and "fresh" if it's the same thing? What a drag.




Don't assume.  When I lived in NC, I usually shopped at Harris Teeter or Fresh Market.  They are both very reputable, and depending on the season it's conceivable that they could be either fresh or previously frozen. If you just ask at the seafood counter, they will tell you.  If they tell you that they have been frozen and thawed, just buy the frozen ones and thaw them when you're ready.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 20, 2011)

Over here I buy diver caught scallops in their shell and alive, after I prep them they are very "dry" and firm compared to frozen, if I sear them they caramelise very quickly as they do not leak fluid and steam. The texture and taste is far better than the frozen scallop.
They are also delicious raw.


----------



## BigAL (Jan 20, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Over here I buy diver caught scallops in their shell and alive, after I prep them they are very "dry" and firm compared to frozen, if I sear them they caramelise very quickly as they do not leak fluid and steam. The texture and taste is far better than the frozen scallop.
> They are also delicious raw.


 
Very good point, Bolas.  Fresh should be in the shell, that is the only way to know that it IS fresh.

I think for most everything, fresh is best.


----------



## spork (Jan 20, 2011)

Or, if it still wears a pink marmalade skirt of tasty innards, you can assume they're fresh.  Better tasting, less briny, almost jello-smooth in texture.  But, frozen scallops is equally delicious, so I'm not picky enough to insist and specially shop for fresh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd sooner buy a bridge from a stranger, than "fresh" seafood of any kind around these parts.  I like mine frozen please and just once!  I really only trust the seafood at two stores here in Missoula.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'd sooner buy a bridge from a stranger,...




It just so happens that I have a bridge I'm willing to let go for a very reasonable price.  Trust me, it's a great deal and I'll give you a Bill of Sale and all the paperwork you need.  Put up a tool booth and you'll make the purchase price back in no time.  Yeah, that's the ticket!  Just sign here...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 20, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> It just so happens that I have a bridge I'm willing to let go for a very reasonable price. Trust me, it's a great deal and I'll give you a Bill of Sale and all the paperwork you need. Put up a tool booth and you'll make the purchase price back in no time. Yeah, that's the ticket! Just sign here...


 
Oohh and they don't come much stranger...  Thanks, Andy, got a pen?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...got a pen?




I don't get out of the pen for anther 3 to 5 years depending on good behavior.


----------



## spork (Jan 20, 2011)

Ogre, troll, no one can tell the difference.  You could have Shrek live under the bridge and do all the dirty work.


----------



## velochic (Jan 20, 2011)

This is an interesting discussion.  Dh and I can immediately tell the difference if scallops have been frozen.  In fact, dh sent some back at the restaurant where we ate last weekend because they were quite horrible and obviously frozen and not prepared well.  The texture is completely different when frozen and thawed and it just tastes... off.  They don't sear properly, and if seared properly, then they dry out and get rubbery because they "leak" so much during thawing.

We do get fresh sea scallops here in the midwest, though.  They are not as fresh as you get on the coast, but still, IMO, better than anything frozen.  I can get them from one fish monger near me.  Most places have fresh bay scallops, but the grocery stores here usually have frozen sea scallops.


----------

